# Lyft cards good investment?



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

I drive forU&L,and half my uber riders riDE uber exclusively or never heard of lyft. I've only given on lady my code bc she happened to have a notepad, but I would like to start making it a practice since there's an incentive there for the pax as well. What do you think?


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

You print them at a discounted price through the Lyft referral page with Vista Print. I printed 100 with them already.
They already have different designs pre-loaded
Here, I found the link: http://www.vistaprint.com/vp/ns/Ent...&GP=4/14/2016+3:33:07+PM&GPS=3909893242&GNF=1


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

1000 costs a little more than $20. Right now, each new rider that orders a ride with your code gets you $20. Yeah, it's worth it. I've done $1400 since November in referrals and most of those are from giving a card to extra riders in the car during a Lyft ride.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Usual bonus is $10 per rider. And you can create custom codes in your dashboard to make it easier for riders to read, copy, and remember them.


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

I thought 


BostonBarry said:


> 1000 costs a little more than $20. Right now, each new rider that orders a ride with your code gets you $20. Yeah, it's worth it. I've done $1400 since November in referrals and most of those are from giving a card to extra riders in the car during a Lyft ride.


 I thought the bonus was only for new riders who use your code to create their account and make their first trip??


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

I remember when Foober would let you order free cards to pass out to passengers and you'd get $5.00 every time somebody started a new account with your code. They ended up sending like 1,000 on my last request. This company disgusts me so much that I ended up throwing ALL that crap away. I'm not even sure they give those $5.00 incentives anymore. Probably not.


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> I remember when Foober would let you order free cards to pass out to passengers and you'd get $5.00 every time somebody started a new account with your code. They ended up sending like 1,000 on my last request. This company disgusts me so much that I ended up throwing ALL that crap away. I'm not even sure they give those $5.00 incentives anymore. Probably not.


This is probably how they justify cutting the rates bc all these bonus's add up!


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Firstime said:


> I thought
> 
> I thought the bonus was only for new riders who use your code to create their account and make their first trip??


It is. But if 2 or more people get in my car, at some point in the ride I ask if anyone hasn't ordered a Lyft ever. Give them the card, they get at least $20 free ride (right now boston is $10 off 5 rides) and I get $10 to $20 bonus. Easy money.


----------



## midnight_puppy_2303 (Dec 30, 2015)

It sure is a good investment. Nevertheless, be careful when you hand out your cards to Uber pax. I heard that many Uber executives use Uber on a regular basis. Get to know pax first, and hand out selectively


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

I printed some, already got enuff referrals to pay for the cards... Rest is pure profit

I put my lyft code one side, uber on the other...

The college kids love free rides / free credit!


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

lyft_audi said:


> I printed some, already got enuff referrals to pay for the cards... Rest is pure profit
> 
> I put my lyft code one side, uber on the other...
> 
> The college kids love free rides / free credit!


How much are you credited when one rider signs up? Here everyone knows or rides uber so me buying uber cards would be a waste. I has a few tell me they won't drive uber due to all the cappy stories they've heard about them


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I got a 1000 for like $14 and they just deducted it from my next paycheck. 
I don't hand them out to every Uber Passengers just the ones that ask me about my Pink Mustache or ask me if I drive for lyft . If they say they've never used Lyft I give them the card and tell them there's $50 in Free Rides and tell them how to use it . Everyone is very excited for the most part and I've gotten cash tips from some of them .
It's $10 now but when I first got them it was $20 . I usually get 2 or 3 extra Bonuses a week . Almost $100 extra a month

So in short YES IT IS WORTH IT


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Firstime said:


> How much are you credited when one rider signs up? Here everyone knows or rides uber so me buying uber cards would be a waste. I has a few tell me they won't drive uber due to all the cappy stories they've heard about them


$10


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

I just ordered 1000 passenger referral cards and 100 driver referral cards. I plan to give them to my occasional Uber pax, but mostly I'll probably leave small stacks at clubs, hotels, and auto repair places/dealers. The driver referrals will go to any of my pax who ask, and to my Uber driver when I use the service myself.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

As a tip you can create custom codes on Lyft only a couple at a time but once they start getting used you can create more I have used a couple dozen different ones and this helps me track where they get used and where they don't so I don't waste my time Printing and handing out cards to businesses that don't seem to be producing referral. For instance I have handed out at mechanics and hotels. I've only had a couple of the hotels get used and 0 of the mechanics. You're better off if you can find a small coffee shop cafe or restaurant willing to let you put them up or put a flyer up I've gotten more hits off that. Also had a lot of hits off of putting Flyers up on telephone poles around bus stops.


----------



## avguste (Apr 7, 2016)

From what I am seeing, Lyft is the only one to pay money for referrals. Uber only gives free rides, correct?


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Last year was the last time I handed out Uber referrals and it was $5 for every new passenger and this was back in May.


----------



## RideshareSecrets (Apr 11, 2016)

avguste said:


> From what I am seeing, Lyft is the only one to pay money for referrals. Uber only gives free rides, correct?


Uber only pays $5 per referral if you are a driver and gives credits to passenger that aren't drivers. Lyft has a better referral program where you can create custom codes and you get access to marketing tool to help you get more referrals. Uber you are stuck with 1 referral code and they make the code for you. I have had no problem with Lyft paying me for referrals. But with Uber, that is a different story. I had a bunch of driver referral signups and they decided to ban me and take away all of my referrals. So if you are trying to make money referring new passengers I would stick with Lyft.


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

I ordered mine a few days ago . Hope it works out for me. I just kept the generic code they gave me with my name and numbers at the end. I don't want my full name,especially if I'm leaving it in random places.


----------



## avguste (Apr 7, 2016)

So for all the uber drivers giving Lyft codes, how do you explain to your passengers that you are giving out Lyft codes?

Anyone has a Vista print template for both Uber and Lyft codes?


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm Lyft Only. Picked up a young passenger today who showed me one of those bright pink VistaPrint cards. Said a UBER driver who drive for both Uber and Lyft gave it to him last week. He gets $20 in Lyft ride credits and was very thankful that the Uber driver gave it to him. When he showed me the card, I suddenly remembered that this thread existed, but I had never read the posts..until now.

Anyway, a HUGE THANK-YOU to everyone who contributed to this discussion. I'm changing my referral code, and ordering some Lyft cards from Vista Print tonight. For you dual-platform drivers, giving Lyft cards to your Uber passengers is very savvy marketing. I'm going to duplicate Boston Barry's strategy of providing these cards to guests who accompany the Lyft passenger.

Now, all we need is an incentive where passengers can refer other passengers, and both get credits. A big boost in demand where I live would be great!


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Allen, they have that too.  If a rider goes into their app and taps "free rides" they can see their code and can tap "email" or "text" to forward it instantly. They both get ride credit. It is the reason I don't have more success with in- car referrals. Half the time the rider that ordered pipes up and says "Wait,you should use my code!" And if a rider refers a driver they get their market's referral bonus in ride credit. Here in Boston that is $750 in free rides.


----------



## avguste (Apr 7, 2016)

I am about to get both my Uber and Lyft cards. Once I get them, I plan on giving them out to passengers as I drop them off.


----------



## djangoswango (Mar 10, 2015)

midnight_puppy_2303 said:


> It sure is a good investment. Nevertheless, be careful when you hand out your cards to Uber pax. I heard that many Uber executives use Uber on a regular basis. Get to know pax first, and hand out selectively


Uhh, you are an independent contractor. You can do whatever you want.


----------



## avguste (Apr 7, 2016)

what I plan on doing/saying is "Since you already use Uber/Lyft, here is a referral code for someone you know. And here is a referral code for you, for a first time use on Lyft/Uber"


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

I make my own in Powerpoint. No luck with them yet. This area is pretty saturated with drivers/riders already though.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Here are mine, designed them myself... Dual-sided, dual-purpose!


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I got my return investment , I don't get why some are $20 and others are $10 but I've made around $100 off referrals and the cards cost me $16 and they deducted it from my pay. I usually hand them out to my Uber pax I pick up at the airport most either haven't heard of Lyft or have never used it. I keep my glowstache on my dash and people almost always ask about it that's when I try to sell them on using Lyft .
Whats really cool is I've gotten some cash tips from handing it out since people are always so excited when I say "here's $50 in Free Ride credits"

I think I'm gonna get some made up that have my Google Voice number on it also for some of my regulars etc.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Your bonus is based on the promotion being offered when they entered your code. So you're getting $10 bonuses from people who entered your code during $10 promo and are just now getting around to their first ride.


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

I've given 10-15 cards out ad nobody has signed up. Makes me wonder if they have and I just didn't get the bonus. I have the generated code. I wonder if that has something to do with it. My uber drivers seem really happy about free rides and take my card.....


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> Allen, they have that too.  If a rider goes into their app and taps "free rides" they can see their code and can tap "email" or "text" to forward it instantly. They both get ride credit. It is the reason I don't have more success with in- car referrals. Half the time the rider that ordered pipes up and says "Wait,you should use my code!" And if a rider refers a driver they get their market's referral bonus in ride credit. Here in Boston that is $750 in free rides.


Thank-you for that insight BostonBarry. Rather than let customers attract customers and earn all the rewards, I'm focusing on personally generating new Lyft riders by using the methods you've stated as being most productive. I really like the idea of leaving the Free Ride Credit cards around public transportation gathering points, like bus stops, metra stations, etc..

But I'm really keeping my fingers crossed that the $10 per-passenger referral award to drivers is doubled to $20 once again. I'm getting frustrated trying to earn good money simply from driving. Lyft added 212,000 NEW passengers just in May. That's a lot of potential $10 payouts!


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Glad to be of help!


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

FYI for those of you planning on ordering printed Lyft materials from Vista Print's LYFT portal at http://lyft.biz.vistaprint.com/ , you save 20% if you enter a promo code. I ordered 500 passenger referral cards yesterday. They were $7.99 after entering the promo code. The shipping was $4.99. I'm assuming (and hoping) that they will quickly pay for themselves many times over.

*NOTE:* The warning banner near the top of this forum says that we can't put Promo Codes in our posts, so just do a "Vista Print Promo" Google Search and you'll find the code. I've used Vista Print regularly since 1997. It's a quality company.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I do like Vista Print, but I find that my creativity calls for smaller batches. I've been able to make some pretty nice cards on Avery stock. I post a tinyurl that links to a site with both my Lyft and Uber promo codes for drivers and riders. On the back of the card, it has a qr code to make it a bit easier.

I stopped ordering 500 at a time when after the last order of Uber cards, after giving away 20 of them, the $20 discount I advertized dropped to $15 then $10. Now I don't post the amount, I just say click or scan to reveal YOUR savings.


----------

